# Levoxyl recall



## KSUE (May 3, 2013)

Went to pickup my Levo.refill today and was the manuf.recalled the drug. He suggested synthroid...I have to call my Endo. and start from square one. (UNBELIVABLE) Has anyone else gotten this news...what would be comparable to Levo.75 mcg ? I also take Cytomel 10 mcg. Is the natural replacement better than the synthetic ? Someone I know gained a LOT of weight when her doc switched her to Armour.....I definitly dont want that....I already struggle with weight. My doc thinks its my fault but I eat right and exercise.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, Levoxyl is recalled, and the word from Pfizer is that it may be out until early 2014. Brand-name Synthroid is directly comparable, but may cost a little more, depending on insurance. Avoid generic levothyroxine if possible, due to variables with potency, fillers, and manufacturing.

So-called "natural" products (desiccated porcine thyroid) like Armour and Nature-Throid are a totally different animal, no pun intended. They contain a combination of T4 and T3, amongst other things like T1, T2, Calcitonin, etc.

Apples to oranges with synthetic and natural products.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank goodness for my Tirosint  I knew there was a reason I switched! It costs a little more but I like knowing what's in it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I use generic Unithroid and have never had any issues.

The pharmacy will need to order you in a bottle as very few stock Unithroid.

Generic - and much less expensive than Synthroid.

Be sure to re-test after 6 weeks to see what your labs are as different fillers will be absorbed differently.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If the Levoxyl was working for you, your best bet is to switch to Synthroid (or Unithroid, as someone else suggested), which is pretty much the same drug, and avoid switching to Armour, which is a totally different drug. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, as they say.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

If you think about changing to Tirosint - they have a coupon for your first presciption free on their web page. But be prepared to wait because your Pharmacy will have to order it. Usually they can get it in a couple of days, at least mine did.

Tirosint is Levothyroxine - just in a liquid capsule. Luckily I have a good co-pay and I only pay $13.84 for it It says I saved $31.11.

Huh. That coupon says it can be used for $5.00 off for 11 times. Wonder if that will work for me still? It doesn't say it won't.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

allowingtoo said:


> Huh. That coupon says it can be used for $5.00 off for 11 times. Wonder if that will work for me still? It doesn't say it won't.


It should. Definitely ask the pharmacist. Sometimes they just have to plug you in on their computer and the discount will automatically apply until it expires.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Octavia said:


> If the Levoxyl was working for you, your best bet is to switch to Synthroid (or Unithroid, as someone else suggested), which is pretty much the same drug, and avoid switching to Armour, which is a totally different drug. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, as they say.


Ditto that.


----------



## KSUE (May 3, 2013)

You guys are great! Thanks for all the input..I have been SO stressed over this..almost in tears. My endo.called in Synthroid for me Friday afternoon. I dont know what to expect from my new rx but I hope it works for me. What has anyone else experienced when switching from Levo.to Synthroid?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

KSUE said:


> You guys are great! Thanks for all the input..I have been SO stressed over this..almost in tears. My endo.called in Synthroid for me Friday afternoon. I dont know what to expect from my new rx but I hope it works for me. What has anyone else experienced when switching from Levo.to Synthroid?


Chances are theyr will be a difference in absorption - this would be true of any change in manufacturer of a T-4 only drug.

Just be sure to re-test in 4-6 weeks. I say 4, because if you are having symptoms 4 is usually good enough to see what's going on. Insist on FT-4 and FT-3.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I was on Synthroid for years. Worked for me for a long time. Then my insurance wouldn't pay for brand names and I went on Levothyroxine and that worked fine for me for years. For some reason I went on Levoxyl years ago, and now the word is that it is "back ordered." So I'll go back on Levothyroxine when I finish my Levoxyl supply.

I remember years and years ago when I was first diagnosed my then-endocrinologist wanted me on Synthroid and nothing else!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm with you. I've been doing okay on Levoxyl and then poof, it was gone. I did read that there was a 'funny' smell in the containers and that's why it was recalled and should be back in 6-8 months. Some pharmacies in your area may still have supplies, so you could call around and see if there are any left in stock (remember to ask about 25 and 50 mcg units too).

I just made the jump to synthroid and I'm hoping it's okay or close enough. Synthroid is more expensive for me ($23 v. $5 copay) so I'll be happy when levoxyl makes its return...


----------



## KSUE (May 3, 2013)

Hi all....I started my Synthroid on Monday and WHOA MOMMA! !!!!!!! I havent felt this good since before Hashi came calling. You are right Lovlkn.....the absorption rate on this must be soooooooo much better. I actually have energy and not feeling depressed to the point of tears! Between eating smart and my metabolism crawling out of its hole, I've lost 1 pound this week and you know how great that is in our situation..........Has anybody else experienced this when changing meds or could this be a fluke I should enjoy while it lasts? ...........


----------



## KSUE (May 3, 2013)

surge said:


> I'm with you. I've been doing okay on Levoxyl and then poof, it was gone. I did read that there was a 'funny' smell in the containers and that's why it was recalled and should be back in 6-8 months. Some pharmacies in your area may still have supplies, so you could call around and see if there are any left in stock (remember to ask about 25 and 50 mcg units too).
> 
> I just made the jump to synthroid and I'm hoping it's okay or close enough. Synthroid is more expensive for me ($23 v. $5 copay) so I'll be happy when levoxyl makes its return...


How is the Synthroid working for you Serge? For me its the best thing since cheese and crackers !!!!arty0006:


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I've now read that there is a second recall on Lev. http://www.nasdaq.com/article/pfize...der-drug-levoxyl-20130510-00801#ixzz2TT721jLK


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Faaaaabulous...


----------



## MGMom (Jan 21, 2013)

I have had to switch to Synthroid due to the recall, but I am having the opposite effect. I feel blah, puffy, and sleepy. I am jealous of those of you who are feeling so great.  Is anyone else experiencing this? My doctor wants me to wait 4 weeks before doing my labs, but that sounds like a wasted summer to me. I am a teacher, and my summers are sacred. ha ha!


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Try Tirosint if you can afford it. I haven't looked back since I switched to it. Don't forget to print out the coupons from the Website for it. Tirosint is Levothyroxin in a gel capsule.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I was on too low a dose-- we were trying to also start me on cytomel, oh boy did my body hate that-- so I'm just two weeks into closer-to-right (hopefully!) dose of synthroid. I'm losing a little less hair? feeling some more energy. Still good for you, KSue?


----------

